# Need to make a 3x3x3 kit box any ideas.



## smcdowell (May 2, 2009)

Help


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can do a search using the words KIT BOX, also check the PIGEON FOR SPORT section, in the PERFORMING BREED forum.

Here is one thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/my-kit-box-29676.html

and another...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/my-first-kit-box-35573.html?highlight=boxes


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

smcdowell said:


> Help


Why 3x3x3........why not 4x4x4 since that's the size the sheets of plywood come in.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Renee,

From experience 4 foot deep means it is hard to catch them so 3 feet is perfect. Not everyone's arms are long you know. My short Asian arm makes it difficult to grab birds like that. They just go at the back and they laugh at you when you can't reach them. These boxes prevent you from getting inside so you are supposed to just grab them from the outside. If I have it my way it would probably be 4 feet high, 3 feet deep and 4 feet long.


----------

